
Ask HN: Does logical thinking attenuate emotions? - fouric
I believe that, a few years ago, I read an article that claimed that activity in regions of the brain associated with rational thinking tended to be correlated with less activity in other regions associated with emotions.<p>Anecdotally, I feel that, after I have been focusing on a technical project for a prolonged period of time, it&#x27;s more difficult for me to empathize with others.<p>Did I generate a false memory and confirmation bias, or is this actually a thing?
======
poormystic
I think that, since a person can give full attention to only one thing at a
time, you might well be exclusively focusing on your thinking and ignoring
your feelings. It is not uncommon for people to use their intellectual
faculties in this way... millions of techy nerds have done the same thing,
sometimes for a large part of their lives.

~~~
fouric
This comment contains no substantial evidence whatsoever. I wasn't looking for
a personal diagnosis, I was looking for an answer to my question.

